# Whos into country?



## Deleted member 1802 (Jun 7, 2010)

I've been listening to a lot of NPR lately which calms me down. There is nothing so beautiful as a piece of music brilliantly crafted and performed by an orchestra.

But COUNTRY!!!!

this has become my latest guilty pleasure. I've been working two jobs and seven days a week for a month now, I dont sleep too much. At my factory gig we listen to country all day long. The first day was really enough to want to hurt people, then something happened. I was just standing there and someone was singing a song on the radio about not being the type of person who can sit behind a counter and wear fancy cloths, but he is pretty good at drinkin be'r. This struck a chord with me. I went out and bought a David Allan Coe album and was very satisfied by the wretchedness of my kind. You can listen to death metal and hear someone growl about murder all day and people think its shocking but the content of lyrics in Pop Country are thousands of times worse than death metal. Songs about girls who dont like dressin up fancy when they can get cloths half off at Wal-Mart blah blah blah. I'm not sure anymore where I was going with this...

David Allan Coe, Hank williams jr, and Hank williams iii are brilliant. 

listen to this song!



It might just be me. What d'you think?


----------



## Mouse (Jun 7, 2010)

I was raised on country so i have a deep respect and love for it. 

I'm also a big fan of older pop country. many of my friends become kinda wierded out when they find me rocking out to Reba.


----------



## Out of Step (Jun 17, 2010)

Oh man... Country music...here's my two cents:

Like Mouse, I was sort of raised on the rich country sound, although it was in the form of Bluegrass, don't confuse the two, i believe they're DISTINCTIVELY different, and can not stand when people generalize and categorize them together. Anyway, most of the pop Country my grandfather (was my father growing up) listened while i was growing up, gradually took a great and deep downfall throughout the mid to late nineties(my own opinion). I had never really listened to this music myself, only when i would ride in his car to the grocery store or something of the like. 

But as the years went by i noticed the mainstream Country genre turning more and more into complete garbage and utter kitch, like 90% of mainstream entertainment, let alone mainstream music genres. for those of you unfamiliar with the term kitch, it basically is a tasteless form of "art" usually entertainment used solely for commercial use or profit, and has no real substance or artistic value or 'soul' as some say. but kitch is usually hard to pick up on if you're not very delved into the world of the arts, hence 90% of the mainstream being kitch, naturally... anyhow modern pop country is mostly garbage, and it's mostly the vocals/lyrics that kill it, in my opinion.

having said that- I still listen to and play Bluegrass music all the time, and still have a deep appreciation and respect for original instrumental Country sounds, as they are similar to those of Bluegrass. but i just can't stand the crap that's on the radio now, mostly the whiny vocals and simplistically commercialized lyrics of the mainstream shit.
I play banjo and mandolin, and also play Bass for a deathmetal/crustcore/grind/doom band. I will always love all kinds of music. It's my life.


----------



## Mouse (Jun 17, 2010)

my grandma used to take us to "The Barn" each week where it was just a ton of old heads playing extremely old bluegrass and shooting the shit. when I was a kid, I hated it. No 7 yr old wants to be stuck in a dusty barn basement with 2 dozen old biddies. 

But now that I'm older, I'm thankful. I have a good appreciation for bluegrass and it's roots. 

and I will completely agree with Out of Step - new pop country def went far far down hill from the 90s on. 

but I still rock out to Bubba Shot The Juke Box when i happen to hear it. lol


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Jun 17, 2010)

"this has become my latest guilty pleasure. I've been working two jobs and seven days a week for a month now, I dont sleep too much. At my factory gig we listen to country all day long. The first day was really enough to want to hurt people, then something happened. I was just standing there and someone was singing a song on the radio about not being the type of person who can sit behind a counter and wear fancy cloths, but he is pretty good at drinkin be'r."

im in the same boat dude! i started going to welding school in january and by the time i left i had rediscovered my roots! i like old sixties and seventies country the best, back when it was all about doing coke and beating up gay's, i may not agree with the message but at least it was a bit more honest.


----------



## relapse420 (Jun 17, 2010)

_Out of Step wrote:
_


> But as the years went by i noticed the mainstream Country genre turning more and more into complete garbage and utter kitch, like 90% of mainstream entertainment, let alone mainstream music genres. it basically is a tasteless form of "art" usually entertainment used solely for commercial use or profit, and has no real substance or artistic value or 'soul' as some say. ... anyhow modern pop country is mostly garbage, and it's mostly the vocals/lyrics that kill it, in my opinion


Lets not forget most of it is written by pro. songwriters and the music itself by studio/session bands.Has to be the lowest form of musical entertainment out there in my opinion.
I have a little respect for the older stuff(merle,coe,hank 1,etc) and have no prob puttin on some old bluegrass and kickin back.But that crap they put on the radio nowdays is total garbage.

There is that one song though....a dog named blue (maybe red?cant remember)...about a guy breaking out of prison,has a good story to it. /shrug


----------



## Eatgarlic (Sep 30, 2010)

pop country is absolutely one of my fav guilty pleasures, as is some pop music, but there aint nothing like real old time music. I'm talking appalachian string band. bluegrass is alright but im really only into the early stuff as most of it just sounds too polished.


----------



## jsax (Dec 26, 2010)

there is really nothing country about pop country. its just pop with a twang. 
Waylon Jennings is great, of course Willie, and Cash


----------



## catingeorgia (Dec 26, 2010)

hank why do ya drink? 
hank why do you blow smoke?


----------



## catingeorgia (Dec 26, 2010)

this is why country is so appealing guys and gals...enjoy!


----------



## Spacegrrl (Jan 8, 2011)

heh, it's funny 'cause when you guys say country, it makes me think of scrumpy and western, the wurzels, that kind of thing. but I guess it's totally different. people round here love that stuff though. I was never that into country, but I love this one song, I think it's called "wagon wheel"...? I only know it from the tom gabel cover, but it's awesome.


----------



## 3t87 (Jan 10, 2011)

my parents also listen to old country, willie nelson woody guthrie, hank jr and hank the 3rd and david allan coe. i have fond memories of that playing while the grown ups would play horseshoes and drink in the backyard.


----------



## Magma (Jan 11, 2011)

Heres the man, my favorite songwriter at least. Townes Van Zandt at his finest.


----------



## Diagaro (Jan 11, 2011)

two words: Colt ford


----------

